# Advantages for American to find a job in the UAE if they work in Saudi 2 years first



## falcons12 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Finding a job in the UAE*

I currently live in America and I would love to move to the UAE and work there. I have applied to a few jobs here and there over the past few months. A few weeks ago, I was offered a job in Saudi Arabia with Aramco. Now this isnt the UAE, so I'm not sure whether or not to take the job. The only reason I would go is if working in Saudi Arabia will give me an advantage in finding a job in the UAE in a year or two. Which leads to my main question: 

Will an American who works in Saudi Arabia have an advantage finding a job in the UAE in the future, or do they not care what country you are coming from?

I need to make a decision about whether or not to take the job in Saudi Arabia TODAY, so I'd appreciate anyone's feedback ASAP. Thank you!!


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

is it a direct contract with Aramco or contractor emplyee?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

A lot of companies prefer candidates with local or regional experience so in that regard yes, it could be helpful, especially if you are able to learn a bit of Arabic (mostly not necessary to do business but is a good thing to have when the marketing is very competitive).

Good luck!


----------



## falcons12 (Jul 25, 2010)

Dubai 2106 said:


> is it a direct contract with Aramco or contractor emplyee?


It is through a contractor. I work for Aramco through the contractor for one year, where I do not live in the compound and I do not have paid living expenses. After the first year, if Aramco likes me, they will extend my contract through Aramco themselves at that point I believe. 

Now that you mention it, do you also know about being hired by Aramco themselves vs. hired by contractor and working for Aramco through contractor???
Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

falcons12 said:


> I currently live in America and I would love to move to the UAE and work there. I have applied to a few jobs here and there over the past few months. A few weeks ago, I was offered a job in Saudi Arabia with Aramco. Now this isnt the UAE, so I'm not sure whether or not to take the job. The only reason I would go is if working in Saudi Arabia will give me an advantage in finding a job in the UAE in a year or two. Which leads to my main question:
> 
> Will an American who works in Saudi Arabia have an advantage finding a job in the UAE in the future, or do they not care what country you are coming from?
> 
> I need to make a decision about whether or not to take the job in Saudi Arabia TODAY, so I'd appreciate anyone's feedback ASAP. Thank you!!


Bottomline..what do u do and what is the package offering...?


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

If it is through a contractor , it is not likely that you will you be direct Aramco employee in one year.
Regardless, working for Aramco is a plus it’s self as it is one the biggest oil companies in the area, and the experience you get there is wanted in other companies. Many contractor are looking for people who are familiar with Aramco systems, standards …etc. this will make easier later to find job in any other gulf country.


----------



## falcons12 (Jul 25, 2010)

Dubai 2106 said:


> If it is through a contractor , it is not likely that you will you be direct Aramco employee in one year.
> Regardless, working for Aramco is a plus it’s self as it is one the biggest oil companies in the area, and the experience you get there is wanted in other companies. Many contractor are looking for people who are familiar with Aramco systems, standards …etc. this will make easier later to find job in any other gulf country.


You are saying that it is highly unlikely that I will be hired direct Aramco employee after first year... do you happen to know this from personal or a friends experience or is this what you have heard in general? Because obviously my contractor has told me otherwise but I am unsure of whether or not I believe all that they are saying. 

And thank you for the advice about contractors looking for people familiar with Aramco standards. My goal is to get a job in the UAE, and I do not want to take a job in saudi arabia, as i do not plan on staying there long term, unless it will help me get a job in the UAE.

Thanks again for all of your help Dubai 2106.


----------

